# GUIYANG | Evergrande Riverside Left Bank Towers | 221m | 216m | 199m x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Evergrande 恒大集团





__





贵阳恒大滨河左岸_贵阳贵阳恒大滨河左岸楼盘详情_贵阳网易房产


贵阳网易房产为您提供贵阳恒大滨河左岸楼盘售楼处电话：4001-666-163 转 62490、最新房价参考：11000元/㎡、户型图、实景图和周边配套等最新楼盘详情信息，买新房尽在贵阳网易房产！



xf.house.163.com








































By qrx12340


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Glorified commieblocks...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like postmodernist style buildings


----------

